# fentanyl and endo



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

HI, I am new to ff and only joined last night.
I have stage 4 endometriosis and have had 5 ivf and 1 icsi, 2 pregnancies but miscarried at 10 weeks and 7 weeks.
Due to the pain of endo I am on 150mcg of fentanyl patches every 2 days for the last 4 years
My question is does anyone out there use fentanyl while going through ivf or pregnancies.
I have been told that they are not the reason for my miscarrages but am a little unsure.
I would love any advice on fentanyl or endo during preg.
Thanks 
Skyblu.xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi skyblu,

Sorry to hear about you previous losses  and your difficult journey so far 

I know a number of FF members who also require to use strong analgesics in order to control endo pain (some of them have also gone on the have successful pregnancies). There is no evidence in the medical literature to suggest that the drugs you are taking would have any detrimental effect on your treatments or be a cause of the miscarriages, so please don't beat yourself up worrying about that 

There is a board on the site devoted to all things 'endo' and it might be useful for you to have a read of the posts there and join in the threads and chat on the board to share with others ina similar situation to your self. Just click on this link CLICK HERE

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

